# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Spectrum of White LED.



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I've taken a pic of the spectrum of the Sunbrite LED Lamp I used in my DIY moonlight. The part number of the lamp is SSP-01TWB9W12.










For comparison, here is the solar spectrum:










I think the LED spectrum is amazing. It is so close to sunlight. It is hard to believe a phosphor can produce this. I wonder why the fluorescents are so relatively poor.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I've taken a pic of the spectrum of the Sunbrite LED Lamp I used in my DIY moonlight. The part number of the lamp is SSP-01TWB9W12.










For comparison, here is the solar spectrum:










I think the LED spectrum is amazing. It is so close to sunlight. It is hard to believe a phosphor can produce this. I wonder why the fluorescents are so relatively poor.


----------



## kazador (Feb 24, 2004)

hay gsmollin, where did you get this led (website, company) how much was it. and have you thought about using led's for the main lighting for the tank? since the led's seem to have a much broader spectrum, and there fore the plants and fish should look allot better.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Go to this URL:
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=8006023812&m=8546004544
There you will see the posting of my moonlighting project. The spectrum above is the spectrum of the moonlighting LED lamps. They cost about $13 for 10. These devices are not suitable for main lighting, since their internal ballast resistor ruins their efficiency. One would have to but the LED without the ballast, preferrably in an array, then wire up uhe arrays. At this point in time, it would be very expensive. However, the light is excellent. In camera tests, time exposures of the aquarium under the moonlight give wonderful color balance, using daylight settings in the camera.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hmmm... I'm going to have to order one of those spectrometers! 

My guess as to why the LEDs have a better spectral output than regular flourescents - is simply because most consumers are quite happy with their cool/warm white flourescent tubes. While the newly emerging LED technology has a lot of people looking for specific spectral outputs. 

BTW - fwiw - the best place to find reasonably priced LEDs - is ebay (Unless you want to order 10,000 or more).

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## loj04 (Aug 17, 2003)

Sorry to raise this topic from the dead, but I was still wondering about the feasability of using LEDs as the main lighting in a tank. 

It was mentioned that the price would be unreasonable, and I wonder what the limiting price factor would be? LEDs on EBay can run pretty cheap, but I realize that probably only specific kinds can be used with the correct spectrum.The advances in technology would probably have pushed down the cost of the LEDs quite a bit, but, as I stated in the beginning, I don't know anything. Just entertaining an idea...


----------

